# Consigli economici per tirarmi in qua.



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

Due chiacchiere insulse tra donne?
Sono troppo brutta in questi giorni.
Il commesso del supermercato stamattina mi ha detto: "meglio quando venivi con la minigonna". Ma adesso calze nere niente, senza calze  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , le calze chiare mi ingrossano la gamba.
Che si fa?
Qualche trucco per il colorito spento? Vabbè pallida, ma almeno non giallina...
Mi sono venute le doppie punte... Se mi taglio un po' i capelli? Non tanto, magari li scalo a punta per alleggerire, tenendo la lunghezza...
Ditemi qualcosa.......
Di economico, sono quasia al verde...


----------



## MariLea (28 Aprile 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Due chiacchiere insulse tra donne?
> Sono troppo brutta in questi giorni.
> Il commesso del supermercato stamattina mi ha detto: "meglio quando venivi con la minigonna". Ma adesso calze nere niente, senza calze
> 
> ...


Utilizza il sabato e la domenica per coccolarti ecco!
Distenditi al sole ed abbronzati un pò, vedrai che risolvi per il colorito di viso e gambe..
se non c'è sole.. una bella vacanza alle lampados costa pochissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi tanta crema sulla pelle.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*Economico...*



Rita ha detto:


> Due chiacchiere insulse tra donne?
> Sono troppo brutta in questi giorni.
> Il commesso del supermercato stamattina mi ha detto: "meglio quando venivi con la minigonna". Ma adesso calze nere niente, senza calze
> 
> ...


Economico ...non so...ma cambiare completamente look di abbigliamento..meno finalizzato all'acchiappo...più sportivo..
Un bel taglio di capelli aiuta, ma se ti ritrovi l'ultimo taglio della Simona Ventura o quelle scalature che sembra che ti sia scoppiato il forno in faccia ...è un passo verso il precipizio della depressione...
Se già li tingi..un cambio di colore l'hai considerato?
Ma in ogni caso una lampada che ti fa vedere anche le gambe meglio funziona...da sisley hanno una gonna pareo al ginocchio che è un incanto..


P.s. il mio avatar la dice lunga sulle scarpe che mi piacciono in questa stagione


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Economico ...non so...ma cambiare completamente look di abbigliamento..meno finalizzato all'acchiappo...più sportivo..
> Un bel taglio di capelli aiuta, ma se ti ritrovi l'ultimo taglio della Simona Ventura o quelle scalature che sembra che ti sia scoppiato il forno in faccia ...è un passo verso il precipizio della depressione...
> *Se già li tingi..un cambio di colore l'hai considerato?*
> Ma in ogni caso una lampada che ti fa vedere anche le gambe meglio funziona...da sisley hanno una gonna pareo al ginocchio che è un incanto..
> ...


Perchè sono già in età che si tingono?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Ma quelle calze a rete chiare a voi piacciono?
Mi sembra che aiutino la gamba, ma non vorrei fossero volgari...
Quanto starei bene se avessi 700 euro da buttar via e andassi a fare shopping con voi.


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Economico ...non so...ma cambiare completamente look di abbigliamento..meno finalizzato all'acchiappo...più sportivo..*
> Un bel taglio di capelli aiuta, ma se ti ritrovi l'ultimo taglio della Simona Ventura o quelle scalature che sembra che ti sia scoppiato il forno in faccia ...è un passo verso il precipizio della depressione...
> Se già li tingi..un cambio di colore l'hai considerato?
> Ma in ogni caso una lampada che ti fa vedere anche le gambe meglio funziona...da sisley hanno una gonna pareo al ginocchio che è un incanto..
> ...


Ma sono un po' formosa, lo sportivo mi fa grossa, il femminile mi fa formosa. Non so se rendo l'idea. Sono spessissimo in jeans, ma cerco di mantenere un po' di femminilità.


----------



## Old grace (28 Aprile 2007)

ma i jeans sono molto femminili, io li indosso con magliettine e tacchi e mi fanno sentire così carina. quindi vai con i jeans!
per le gambe: esistono gli autoabbronzanti, e anche  una specie di crema idratante colorata specifica.  ma guarda, anche io ho la fissa delle gambe grosse, ma pare che me le veda solo io ... forse è lo stesso per te? tirati su ... non è bello sciupare le giornate con pensieri tristi. un bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*ma noooo*



Rita ha detto:


> Ma sono un po' formosa, lo sportivo mi fa grossa, il femminile mi fa formosa. Non so se rendo l'idea. Sono spessissimo in jeans, ma cerco di mantenere un po' di femminilità.


Se tingi i capelli non era riferito ai bianchi ..io ne ho pochissimi...e sono vecchia e tu sei giovane e lo saresti anche se li avessi.
Dicevo che se cambi già abitualmente colore (io li tingevo a ventanni, ora no) di provarne uno diverso...
Le calze a rete chiare sono bellissime, ma in questa stagione le calze non le mette più nessuno.
Io sono sempre in jeans e sono femminile (del resto sono una femmina! Come quando mia madre dava per scontati bei voti in italiano: sei italiana! Non credo ci si debba impegnare per essere femminile..lo sei anche in tuta)...basta una blusa morbida..
Ma anche una gonna lunghetta con sandali è femminile e meno impegnativa..
Lo dicevo per non considerarti sempre un po' in vetrina, ma per concentrarti di più su quel che fai e come stai invece che come appari..
Hai presente "Ricordati di me" di Muccino? Tutti chiedono:"Tu come mi vedi?" è la frase chiave del film che vuole tratteggiare persone che si preoccupano eccessivamente dell'opinione degli altri, anche di chi non stimano...
...non ti suggerisce niente questa cosa?


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ma i jeans sono molto femminili, io li indosso con magliettine e tacchi e mi fanno sentire così carina. quindi vai con i jeans!
> per le gambe: esistono gli autoabbronzanti, e anche una specie di crema idratante colorata specifica. ma guarda, anche io ho la fissa delle gambe grosse, ma pare che me le veda solo io ... forse è lo stesso per te? tirati su ... non è bello sciupare le giornate con pensieri tristi. un bacio!


No io sono formosa tutta, ma da metà coscia in giù ho delle gambe davvero ben fatte e lunghe: con le gonne corte, calze nere e i tacchi sto davvero bene. Insomma è un modo per valorizzare un punto forte e distrarre dai rotolini ai fianchi. 
Ma senza calze... bianche cadaveriche e le calze nascondono alla perfezione quell'inizio di cedimento...


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se tingi i capelli non era riferito ai bianchi ..io ne ho pochissimi...e sono vecchia e tu sei giovane e lo saresti anche se li avessi.
> Dicevo che se cambi già abitualmente colore (io li tingevo a ventanni, ora no) di provarne uno diverso...
> Le calze a rete chiare sono bellissime, ma in questa stagione le calze non le mette più nessuno.
> Io sono sempre in jeans e sono femminile (del resto sono una femmina! Come quando mia madre dava per scontati bei voti in italiano: sei italiana! Non credo ci si debba impegnare per essere femminile..lo sei anche in tuta)...basta una blusa morbida..
> ...


Allora mi compro le calze chiare a rete (ma piccolina o grossa?). 
Qui da noi non fa così caldo e si portano ancora (la sera c'è ancora chi le ha nere e qualacuna ancora con gli stivali). Troppo presto ancora per i sandali.
Quel filmmm  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  !!!!!! L'ho visto l'altro giorno e mi ha messo un'angoscia addosso... Una tristezza... Volevo quasi postare ma poi ho preferito rimuovere....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*Rete*



Rita ha detto:


> Allora mi compro le calze chiare a rete (ma piccolina o grossa?).
> Qui da noi non fa così caldo e si portano ancora (la sera c'è ancora chi le ha nere e qualacuna ancora con gli stivali). Troppo presto ancora per i sandali.
> Quel filmmm
> 
> ...


Rete piccola...sicuramente...
Beh quella del film è una famiglia di deficienti...Muccino ha uno stile esagerato, esaspera tutte le situazioni, però ha messo in luce la mancanza di identità che porta a ricercare conferme in cose assurde...


----------



## Old grace (28 Aprile 2007)

*ma ...*

se il tuo 'problema' è dal ginocchio in su prova le gonne longuette ... io le adoro, sono molto più sexy delle minigonne e tra l'altro ne trovi di bellissime in giro quest'anno ... prendile leggermente svasate, magari di seta.

con la longuette puoi mettere un tacco bassissimo, sai che raffinatezza per te che sei alta 1,80? o metti un tacco medio, un 7 cm, per la sera.

da un po' di anni si usano anche gli stivali estivi, sono belli con gonne al ginocchio a tubo. se sei formosa anche 'sopra' metti una maglietta aderente che valorizzi le tue curve, e via!

comunque, per come ti descrivi tu devi essere una pupattola niente male!


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> se il tuo 'problema' è dal ginocchio in su prova le gonne longuette ... io le adoro, sono molto più sexy delle minigonne e tra l'altro ne trovi di bellissime in giro quest'anno ... prendile leggermente svasate, magari di seta.
> 
> con la longuette puoi mettere un tacco bassissimo, sai che raffinatezza per te che sei alta 1,80? o metti un tacco medio, un 7 cm, per la sera.
> 
> ...


Ne ho una di seta bianca e nera come dici tu, appena presa mai messa...
Metto via due euro e mi compro gli stivali, anzi magari me li faccio regalare per il compleanno...
Poi mi compro le calze a rete, persa mi ha convinta.
Sono piuttosto tettona e fatico a trovare le maglie giuste. Metto volentieri le scollature (con il collo alto il seno sembra pesante), ma ho i rotoloni ai fianchi che i jeans buttano fuori e si vedono di più...

Mi viene un po' da ridere... Questi discorsi sui vestiti non li faccio mai... Li ho sempre trovati inutili, stucchevoli, invece oggi mi piacciono... Boh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*jeans*



Rita ha detto:


> Ne ho una di seta bianca e nera come dici tu, appena presa mai messa...
> Metto via due euro e mi compro gli stivali, anzi magari me li faccio regalare per il compleanno...
> Poi mi compro le calze a rete, persa mi ha convinta.
> Sono piuttosto tettona e fatico a trovare le maglie giuste. Metto volentieri le scollature (con il collo alto il seno sembra pesante), ma ho i rotoloni ai fianchi che i jeans buttano fuori e si vedono di più...
> ...


Alla rinascente quest'anno hanno jeans di tutti colori che non tagliano i fianchi ..se ti può servire...
e bluse scollate ce ne sono ovunque..io ne ho una collezione


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

Qualcuna mi spiega la differenza tra fondotinta+cipria e terre?
Sono terrea 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
Ho bisogno, più che di colore (sono pallida non vorrei trasformarmi in un mashcerone), avrei bisogno di luminosità.


----------



## Old grace (28 Aprile 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Qualcuna mi spiega la differenza tra fondotinta+cipria e terre?
> Sono terrea
> 
> 
> ...


prova le creme colorate della vichy ... danno un colorito naturale naturali, e poi non costano molto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*concordo*



grace ha detto:


> prova le creme colorate della vichy ... danno un colorito naturale naturali, e poi non costano molto


O creme colorate o terra ..ma il trucco va sempre controllato alla luce naturale ..in auto è l'ideale per me..
Ah hai provato l'ombretto rosso? Ce l'ha la Shishedo, ma io ho provato una matita per le labbra, presa al supermercato, e va bene ...guarda in tv hanno tutte l'ombretto rosso..fa lo sguardo luminoso...


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O creme colorate o terra ..ma il trucco va sempre controllato alla luce naturale ..in auto è l'ideale per me..
> Ah hai provato l'ombretto rosso? Ce l'ha la Shishedo, ma io ho provato una matita per le labbra, presa al supermercato, e va bene ...guarda in tv hanno tutte l'ombretto rosso..fa lo sguardo luminoso...


Ce l'ho... Comprato due anni fa e mai messo perchè non sapevo come. Mi aveva convinta un make-up artist di passaggio conosciuto al solito bar...
Ma come lo metto? 
Con la linea nera?
Sono pallida e mora, occhi sul castano/verde, dici che possa andare? Lui diceva di sì.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Ciao Rita, se sei formosa... o grossa come dici da evitare assolutamente i tessuti lucidi tipo seta... ti fanno sembrare il doppio.. e quando cammini a causa del tessuto il tuo culo sembrera' andare su e giu' come un budino... e questo anche se e' sodo.

Evita gonne con elastico in vita col tesseto tagliato di traverso... il tessuto si espande a causa del taglio di tessuto e fa la bolla nella pancia... orendo!!!

Se ti piacciono i jeans... che trovo perfetti scegli un modello boot-cut... leggermente svasato alla fine della gamba... bilancia la tua figurona... visto che sei alta 180...e banevolmente ti dico maledetta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non mettere tacchi altrimenti rishi di spaventare gli uomini piu' bassi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... vai per l'infradito gioiello 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  le trovi da Zara a 40 euro...per il top ti consiglio sempre da Zara... quei top con maniche a pipistrello con fantasie forti... sei alta e la fantasia forte toglie l'attenzione dal tuo peso... e puoi usare tessuti lucidi per il top 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... 

se vuoi mettere una gonna... e se ho capito bene hai un po' di gambotte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... vai per una gonna al ginocchio di teglio sartoriale... puo' essere dritta o leggermente svasata... purche' non lucida... la classica camicia e' perfetta... o se ancora vai da Zara ci sono camice a righe verticali sfiziosissime... anche il classico twin set della nonna col tuo fisico formoso e una cintura larga in vita farai strage... 2 o 3 cm di tacco per te sono piu' che sufficienti... La borsa vai sul formato grande.. ti fara' sembrare il tutto piu' in proporzione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per la pelle bevi acqua tanta e non troppo fredda.. la mattina quando ti svegli bevi un bicchiere d'acqua tiepida con due gocce di limone... fa schifo me fatto con costanza da i risultati 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In bocca al lupo


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

Ma sta terra quando va bene?
Al posto del fondotinta o insieme?
Su tutta la faccia?


Dio che strano fare questi discorsi


----------



## Old grace (28 Aprile 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma sta terra quando va bene?
> Al posto del fondotinta o insieme?
> Su tutta la faccia?
> 
> ...


la terra solo sulle guance dopo aver steso il fondotinta, l'effetto è più naturale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*miei colori*



Rita ha detto:


> Ce l'ho... Comprato due anni fa e mai messo perchè non sapevo come. Mi aveva convinta un make-up artist di passaggio conosciuto al solito bar...
> Ma come lo metto?
> Con la linea nera?
> Sono pallida e mora, occhi sul castano/verde, dici che possa andare? Lui diceva di sì.


La mia amica occhi verdi abbronzata solo ombretto rosso e mascara
Io più colori tuoi con kajal e una "quasi riga" nera sfumata e mascara


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia amica occhi verdi abbronzata solo ombretto rosso e mascara
> Io più colori tuoi con kajal e una "quasi riga" nera sfumata e mascara
















   Grande Persa 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Rita con l'ombrettorosso i tuoi occhi sembreranno fari nella notte


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ciao Rita, se sei formosa... o grossa come dici da evitare assolutamente i tessuti lucidi tipo seta... ti fanno sembrare il doppio.. e quando cammini a causa del tessuto il tuo culo sembrera' andare su e giu' come un budino... e questo anche se e' sodo.
> 
> Evita gonne con elastico in vita col tesseto tagliato di traverso... il tessuto si espande a causa del taglio di tessuto e fa la bolla nella pancia... orendo!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, ma cosa sei?? Un'espertissima consulente per il look? Lo dico senza ironia, eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però, non ho le gambotte. Le gambe sono invece il mio punto forte. Hanno solo il cuscinetto internocoscia, ma quello si vede benissimo con i jeans e non con la mini che è sufficiente per coprire quello che non va. Solo che senza calze... sono bianche, un po' di venuzze, insomma è la pelle che non va.
E anche le camice non vanno perchè avendo tanto seno, mi ingoffano. Col seno stanno in fuori e sembra che anche sotto sia più grossa di quello che sono. Starei meglio con le maglie aderenti se non avessi un po' di pancetta (100 addominali al giorno e non se ne va) e i rotolini sopra i fianchi. 
Sono 180 per 75 chili.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E i tacchi... NOOOOOO senza cammino da papera. 
Per il resto vado a buttar via tutte le mie gonne con elastico in vita e le borsettine...


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grande Persa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma su tutta la palpebra solo rosso?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma su tutta la palpebra solo rosso?


Persa e' piu' brava di me nel trucco 

	
	
		
		
	


	





per le gambe con le venuzze non ci puoi fare gran che'... mangia tanti frutti rossi o bevine il succo... ma ci sono creme in commercio non autoabbronzanti..ma che danno solo una leggera colorazione temporanea e un po' di luccichio... funge... copre decentemente i difettucci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo e' piu' o meno il lavoro che faccio tutti i giorni quando vado in ufficio a grattarmi la schiena dalle 9 alle 17


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*Ma ...*



Rita ha detto:


> Ma su tutta la palpebra solo rosso?


il tuo avatar da maliarda ...non l'hai guardato?
Dipende come hai le palpebre ..guarda un po' quelle in tv e vedi le diverse versioni...
Io ho sempre trovato orrendo sfumare l'arco sopraciliare, ma dipende da come stai bene tu...
Lo usi come gli altri ombretti...solo è rosso


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

Ma io per truccarmi di solito uso 3 ombretti diversi: chiaro sotto le sopraciglia, medio su tutta la palpebra mobile e scuro sui bordi. Con uno solo so che si usa, ma non so come...
Comunque ho provato, l'ho messo da schifo, ma il colore ci sta...
L'avatar... era biondo e truccato di azzurro: l'ho tinto e ritruccato io...


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Aprile 2007)

Noooooo
mi sono persa l'angolo della consulenza di bellezza a tutto tondo.. figo!!!!!

qualcuna mi sforna un regime alimentare adatto a perdere 4-5 kg in 2 mesi?!
son piccoletta 1,57 (più o meno arrivo al ginocchio di Rita), e sono ingrassata 5 kg quest'inverno (la fortuna è che di viso sono un filino, e se non sto in costume non si vede troppo..ma io non mi vedo). vorrei perderli senza mettermi a fare la fame, vorrei qualcosa di non drastico e dannoso. calcolate che non faccio sport da anni, ma stavo pensando di iscrivermi in palestra (ma che palle!).


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Aprile 2007)

Rita, mentre opti per le calze a rete, perchè non ti compri una crema autoabbronzante?! al supermercato ci sono, costano il giusto e funzionano. così la gonna te la puoi mettere anche di pomeriggio, senza farti troppi problemi.
baci

ps= ho approfittato anch'io di questo tuo spazio beauty, chiedo scusa


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Noooooo
> mi sono persa l'angolo della consulenza di bellezza a tutto tondo.. figo!!!!!
> 
> qualcuna mi sforna un regime alimentare adatto a perdere 4-5 kg in 2 mesi?!
> son piccoletta 1,57 (più o meno arrivo al ginocchio di Rita), e sono ingrassata 5 kg quest'inverno (la fortuna è che di viso sono un filino, e se non sto in costume non si vede troppo..ma io non mi vedo). vorrei perderli senza mettermi a fare la fame, vorrei qualcosa di non drastico e dannoso. calcolate che non faccio sport da anni, ma stavo pensando di iscrivermi in palestra (ma che palle!).


Elimina qualsiasi cosa da bere che non sia acqua, abolisci i dolci e i formaggi, mangia più verdura e mangia di tutto, ma con moderazione. Concediti ogni tanto qualche strappo. Grantito che funziona....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*So tutto !*



Otella82 ha detto:


> Noooooo
> mi sono persa l'angolo della consulenza di bellezza a tutto tondo.. figo!!!!!
> 
> qualcuna mi sforna un regime alimentare adatto a perdere 4-5 kg in 2 mesi?!
> son piccoletta 1,57 (più o meno arrivo al ginocchio di Rita), e sono ingrassata 5 kg quest'inverno (la fortuna è che di viso sono un filino, e se non sto in costume non si vede troppo..ma io non mi vedo). vorrei perderli senza mettermi a fare la fame, vorrei qualcosa di non drastico e dannoso. calcolate che non faccio sport da anni, ma stavo pensando di iscrivermi in palestra (ma che palle!).


Ma io non lo faccio...
La palestra serve per essere tonica, non per consumare calorie...
Il sistema più semplice è invertire l'ordine delle portate...se mangi prima frutta e yogurt, ad esempio, poi non hai voglia neanche dell'insalata, figurati la pasta o il formaggio...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Noooooo
> mi sono persa l'angolo della consulenza di bellezza a tutto tondo.. figo!!!!!
> 
> qualcuna mi sforna un regime alimentare adatto a perdere 4-5 kg in 2 mesi?!
> son piccoletta 1,57 (più o meno arrivo al ginocchio di Rita), e sono ingrassata 5 kg quest'inverno (la fortuna è che di viso sono un filino, e se non sto in costume non si vede troppo..ma io non mi vedo). vorrei perderli senza mettermi a fare la fame, vorrei qualcosa di non drastico e dannoso. calcolate che non faccio sport da anni, ma stavo pensando di iscrivermi in palestra (ma che palle!).


Ottimo il consiglio di Persa.. ti sentirai un po' gonfiotta a causa dell'acqua ma e' solo una sensazione... l'importante e non far abituare il tuo metabolismo a non mangiare un caspio... altrimenti inizia a produrre riserve di grassi... controllati per 5 o 6 giorni... ma conservati un giorno in cui toglierti gli sfizzi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Al posto della palestra molto piu' economico ed efficace e' il power walking... cercati un parco e cammina e cammina a una velocita' in cui il tuo cuore inizia a pompare.. per oltre 45 min... un lavoroaerobico deve protrarsi oltre i 30 min... cosi' bruci riserve


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo il consiglio di Persa.. ti sentirai un po' gonfiotta a causa dell'acqua ma e' solo una sensazione... l'importante e non far abituare il tuo metabolismo a non mangiare un caspio... altrimenti inizia a produrre riserve di grassi... controllati per 5 o 6 giorni... ma conservati un giorno in cui toglierti gli sfizzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avrei dovuto essere un figurino allora!!


----------



## Old Otella82 (29 Aprile 2007)

invertire l'ordine delle portate.. proverò..
comunque io mangerei la pasta anche a colazione, non credo che riuscirò a non farmela andare.. magari però ne mangerò meno.
grazie gente.


----------



## Bruja (29 Aprile 2007)

*Rita*

Decisamente questo thread ha dato la stura alle conoscenze estetico-decorative delle  amiche ed al loro sapersi districare nel buon gusto e negli abbinamenti.
Io ti consiglio solo una cosa, cerca di prendere prodotti per la cura del viso e del corpo di qualità, ma evita accurataente tutte quelle truffe pubblicitarie che promettono miracoli e chissò quali meraviglie; perfino gli istituti per "far passare" qualcosina dei principi eccelsi che pubblicizzano, ricorrono a massaggi espertissimi (più utili per stimolare la circolazione, il relax ed il drenaggio che altro).
La nostra pelle lascia passare pochissimo di quello che le pubblicità promettono, e quel poco che passa non è detto che sia quello che serve alla pelle. La pelle va risvegliata dal di dentro, applicare DNA, RNA ed altre formule miracolistiche non ha alcun senso.  Sarebbe come fare una trasfusione di sangue attraverso il massaggio e l'applicazione esterna. Quello che serve è solo emmoliente, ammorbidente e rinfrescante...... e la prima e migliore crema antirughe è un filtro solare....
Esistono poi trattamenti che hanno inserito (e parlo degli Istituti) delle sostanze urto a base di siero-albumine, che permettono di avere per alcune ore una pelle tesa eturgida.... ecco perchè dai trattamenti estetici si esce sempre "rinnovate"..... a tempo!!!
Un buon prodotto può essere nutriente o idratante a seconda se è  del tipo O/A (olio in acqua) o A/O (acqua in olio) perchè la differenza è determinata dalla concentrazione e, naturalmente dalla qualità delle sostanze, ma è diverso il grado di untuosità e di umettanti inseriti. Tuttele altre promesse sono specchietti per le allodole.
Esistono prodotti erboristici di ottima qualità abbastanza efficaci, ma si tratta sempre di blandi aiuti che funzionano soprattutto se si è costanti.
Quanto al trucco, make-up o maquillage che dir si voglia, i fard in polvere pressata e gli ombretti sono ottimi in giovane età e quando la pelle è tesa, diversamente meglio usare sfumature morbide e cremose (sempre che le palpebre non tendano a trasudare troppo), e questo vale soprattutto per gli zigomi che con un prodotto morbido rimangono più naturalmente colorati, la mobilità del viso e le rughette espresasive vengono aumentate dai prodotti in polvere o pressati.
Ultima cosa, prestare attenzione ai "sali da bagno"..... sono piacevoli, profumati ma liberano sali di calcio che rendono l'acqua particolarmente dura aumentando il PH dell'acqua..... meglio un olio solubile o quei preparati naturali fluidi o in estratto.
Se usate detergenti intimi commerciali evitate con cura quelli con SLS (Sodium laureth sulfate) meglio ancora se non ci fosse neppure sui detergenti personali in genere come saponi liquidi, doccia e bagnoschiuma e shampoo.
Adesso mi fermo se non mi mandate al diavolo in due secondi!!!
Magari vi tedierò un'altra volta con il resto.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja    

p.s. Se poi hai pazienza e buona volontà, si possomno fare in casa parecchi prodotti naturali per la cura della persona, ma hanno il problema di non durare a lungo, quindi serve buona volontà e costanza, ma non esistono effetti collaterali problematici.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2007)

Io a casa mi faccio lo scrub per il corpo allo zucchero di canna 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ne conosco uno favoloso in commercio ma son 60 carte a barattolo... preferisco metterli nel conto universita' di Sbarella.. (aiutoooo... ma ero io a parlare?)... ma se per curiosita' vorreste provarlo si chiama "Brown Sugar Body Scrub" e lo produce la Fresh


----------



## Bruja (29 Aprile 2007)

*Uff...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io a casa mi faccio lo scrub per il corpo allo zucchero di canna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Peccato tu stia in Olanda.... non sò se il prodotto arriva da quelle parti, ma forse si potrebbe ordinarlo. C'è una casa della Valtellina, la IRSAN che ha uno scrub corpo veramente di qualità ed il prezzo è assolutamente ragionevole, sui 21 euro per 250 gr. di prodotto. E' a base di un mix davvero ricco e nuovo.... magari potresti provare..... comunque in interneti trovi notizie.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Peccato tu stia in Olanda.... non sò se il prodotto arriva da quelle parti, ma forse si potrebbe ordinarlo. C'è una casa della Valtellina, la IRSAN che ha uno scrub corpo veramente di qualità ed il prezzo è assolutamente ragionevole, sui 21 euro per 250 gr. di prodotto. E' a base di un mix davvero ricco e nuovo.... magari potresti provare..... comunque in interneti trovi notizie.
> Bruja


Visto... infatti ci sono diversi prodotti interessanti tipo il Fango Traumtl..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho scrittouna email chiedendo sfosse possibile una spedizione.. non credo ma ci tento.. comunque presto andro' in Sardegna e ho visto che ci sono diversi stockinst 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E brava Bruja 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: pero' crema viso nessuno mi tocca Shiseido


----------



## Rebecca (30 Aprile 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> invertire l'ordine delle portate.. proverò..
> *comunque io mangerei la pasta anche a colazione*, non credo che riuscirò a non farmela andare.. magari però ne mangerò meno.
> grazie gente.


La bella notizia per te?
Sono calata più di 15 chili (non ripresi) mangiando pasta (1 etto) in pratica tutti i giorni...
La pasta sazia, non è calorica e mette buon umore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Basta non metterci il grana e condirla con tante verdure saltate in poco olio (e peperoncino), *invece che* con soffritti, uova, pancette, panna...


----------



## Rebecca (30 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Decisamente questo thread ha dato la stura alle conoscenze estetico-decorative delle amiche ed al loro sapersi districare nel buon gusto e negli abbinamenti.
> Io ti consiglio solo una cosa, cerca di prendere prodotti per la cura del viso e del corpo di qualità, ma evita accurataente tutte quelle truffe pubblicitarie che promettono miracoli e chissò quali meraviglie; perfino gli istituti per "far passare" qualcosina dei principi eccelsi che pubblicizzano, ricorrono a massaggi espertissimi (più utili per stimolare la circolazione, il relax ed il drenaggio che altro).
> La nostra pelle lascia passare pochissimo di quello che le pubblicità promettono, e quel poco che passa non è detto che sia quello che serve alla pelle. La pelle va risvegliata dal di dentro, applicare DNA, RNA ed altre formule miracolistiche non ha alcun senso. Sarebbe come fare una trasfusione di sangue attraverso il massaggio e l'applicazione esterna. Quello che serve è solo emmoliente, ammorbidente e rinfrescante...... e la prima e migliore crema antirughe è un filtro solare....
> Esistono poi trattamenti che hanno inserito (e parlo degli Istituti) delle sostanze urto a base di siero-albumine, che permettono di avere per alcune ore una pelle tesa eturgida.... ecco perchè dai trattamenti estetici si esce sempre "rinnovate"..... a tempo!!!
> ...
















Ma  lo fai di lavoro, vero?
"Tediami" pure...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old Otella82 (30 Aprile 2007)

ok diciamocela tutta allora. Mi piace la pasta, e tutte le sere più o meno, uscendo con gli amici, una birretta ci scappa.
pasta e birra.. una tragedia.
calcolando questo, e calcolando che:
non faccio colazione.
a pranzo mangio 65-70 g di pasta.
cosa devo mangiare a cena?!
e devo seguire iol consiglio di diete varie che mi istigano a mangiare un frutto a merenda?! a me così sembra di mangiare di più.
i dolci li ho tolti.. non è un gran sacrificio. l'insalata, dopo che l'ho mangiata 1 volta a settimana, mi stucca da morire.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Aprile 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ok diciamocela tutta allora. Mi piace la pasta, e tutte le sere più o meno, uscendo con gli amici, una birretta ci scappa.
> pasta e birra.. una tragedia.
> calcolando questo, e calcolando che:
> non faccio colazione.
> ...


Beh, qualche sacrificio lo dovrai pur fare...
O la pasta, o la birra...
Colazione bisogna farla per forza, ci si abitua. Anche io non la facevo mai, ma davvero aiuta a mangiare meno a pranzo.
La frutta in effetti non è che abbia poche calorie, ma fa bene, o quella o le verdure.
Cosa mangiare la sera?
Passato di verdure?
Asparigi e un uovo?
Zucchine e tonno?
Peperoni e petto di pollo?
Prosciutto e melone?
Pomodori ripieni?
Ma dai, ci sono un sacco di cose che puoi mangiare che non sia solo insalata, su...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2007)

*tutto è relativo*



Otella82 ha detto:


> ok diciamocela tutta allora. Mi piace la pasta, e tutte le sere più o meno, uscendo con gli amici, una birretta ci scappa.
> pasta e birra.. una tragedia.
> calcolando questo, e calcolando che:
> non faccio colazione.
> ...


Dipende dall'altezza, costituzione e metabolismo. Rita è alta 1,80 ! 
Per essere come vorrei... so io cosa dovrei mangiare ..o non mangiare...praticamente niente...il mio metabolismo è leeeento
Quello che non funziona è la "dieta dimagrante" nel senso che se segui un regime alimentare restrittivo dimagrisci, ma poi riprendi.
Devi guardare tra gli alimenti ipocalorici quelli che ti piacciono e non ingozzarti di insalata se ti fa schifo, ma di carciofi se ti piacciono... Ci saranno ben cose che ti piacciono oltre la carbonara e le patate fritte!
A me piace da matti lo yogurt..più del gelato... Dovresti trovare alternative magre alle cose che ti piacciono...


----------



## Rebecca (30 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dall'altezza, costituzione e metabolismo. Rita è alta 1,80 !
> Per essere come vorrei... so io cosa dovrei mangiare ..o non mangiare...praticamente niente...il mio metabolismo è leeeento
> Quello che non funziona è la "dieta dimagrante" nel senso che se segui un regime alimentare restrittivo dimagrisci, ma poi riprendi.
> Devi guardare tra gli alimenti ipocalorici quelli che ti piacciono e non ingozzarti di insalata se ti fa schifo, ma di carciofi se ti piacciono... Ci saranno ben cose che ti piacciono oltre la carbonara e le patate fritte!
> A me piace da matti lo yogurt..più del gelato... Dovresti trovare alternative magre alle cose che ti piacciono...


Infatti, io davo solo esempi...
Però è vero che c'è metabolismo e metabolismo, ma 15 e passa chili sono 15 e passa chili. Il mio medico (dietologo) si è rifiutato di "darmi la dieta" con i cucchiaini di olio da contare e ogni cosa da pesare. Mi ha solo detto di togliere formaggio, bibite e dolci, di mangiare di tutto ma un po' meno e di fare qualche frequente strappo!!! Sono passati due anni e mezzo e ho ripreso 2 chili quasi subito dopo, ma poi sono rimasta lì (fino a Cialtry). Adesso sto attenta di nuovo per smaltire Cialtry.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2007)

*appunto*



Rita ha detto:


> Infatti, io davo solo esempi...
> Però è vero che c'è metabolismo e metabolismo, ma 15 e passa chili sono 15 e passa chili. Il mio medico (dietologo) si è rifiutato di "darmi la dieta" con i cucchiaini di olio da contare e ogni cosa da pesare. Mi ha solo detto di togliere formaggio, bibite e dolci, di mangiare di tutto ma un po' meno e di fare qualche frequente strappo!!! Sono passati due anni e mezzo e ho ripreso 2 chili quasi subito dopo, ma poi sono rimasta lì (fino a Cialtry). Adesso sto attenta di nuovo per smaltire Cialtry.


Io misuro l'olio da sempre e dolci solo a natale, pasqua e compleanni ...


----------



## Bruja (1 Maggio 2007)

*Rita*

Ma che lavoro...
Mi informo per "sopravvivenza economica, a causa della delicatezza della mia pelle spesso intollerante e per non farmi fregare da confezioni extra lusso di prodotti i cui componenti sono gli stessi della grande distribuzione! Si tratta solo di leggere.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Otella82 (1 Maggio 2007)

io l'ho già detto, sono 1,57 arrivo al ginocchio di Rita! e ho problemucci alla tiroide che mi aiutano, per così dire, a tendere sempre verso il diventare una palla.
a parte questo.. sì la verdura in effetti potrebbe aiutarmi, zucchine, carciofi, peperoni (ecc) mi piacciono. poi ieri ho mangiato prosciutto e melone, la stagione aiuta l a dieta!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2007)

*espedienti*



Otella82 ha detto:


> io l'ho già detto, sono 1,57 arrivo al ginocchio di Rita! e ho problemucci alla tiroide che mi aiutano, per così dire, a tendere sempre verso il diventare una palla.
> a parte questo.. sì la verdura in effetti potrebbe aiutarmi, zucchine, carciofi, peperoni (ecc) mi piacciono. poi ieri ho mangiato prosciutto e melone, la stagione aiuta l a dieta!


A me piacciono anche le verdure bollite, ma forse la mia è una perversione 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ma se cuoci al micronde puoi avere verdure sorprendentemente saporite (mia figlia le preferisce a quelle fritte!) senza usare condimenti.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (1 Maggio 2007)

Per i consigli di look per Rita

Al contrario di Lettrice, mi sento di incoraggiare la scelta della gonna di raso o di seta. Con abbinata una camicia oppure la sera che è più fresco, una giacca di tailleur ti tessuto lucido nero fa la sua porca figura. Ottima l'idea delle calze a rete color carne, io non le metto perché mi sento un cotechino, però vedo che sulle altre stanno molto bene. Io sono un po' di parte perché adoro maniacalmente i tailleur, sia giacca-gonna, sia giacca-pantalone con abbinati tacchi (per la gonna) e ballerine (per i pantaloni). Sono diversi mesi che ho abbandonato i pantaloni leggermente "a zampa" per pantaloni attillati sia sopra, sia sotto: con i tacchi o con le ballerine sono spettacolari, a meno che non devi nascondere un culotto abbondante, ma non mi sembra il tuo caso, quindi te li consiglio vivamente. Visto che le ho citate, ecco, tra le calzature mi sentirei di consigliarti proprio le ballerine. Ho visto che vanno anche quest'anno. Sono un'alternativa elegante e comodissima ai più impegnativi tacchi che ti spezzano la schiena e ti fanno arrivare con la testa tra le nuvole vista la tua altezza. Per il "problema" girotetta devo dire che pensavo che chi avesse abbondanza di seno stesse meglio rispetto a me che rientro nelle coppe di una terza. Tu metti le scollature, io no perché, come direbbe Lettrice, non si vedrebbe un caspio (e poi vergognosa come sono!). Quindi, valorizza la tua bella dote con delle camice morbide, seguono le linee del corpo e quindi non si appendono al girotetta facendoti sembrare grossa anche al giropancia.
Per il colore della pelle, io per il viso (fortuna dell'età che ho) non uso fondotinta o altre creme colorate non avendo nessun inestetismo, però siccome sono bianchiccia, uso la terra con delle piccolissime particelle iridescenti. Se ti piace questa scelta, ti consiglio di prendere una terra solo di UN TONO più scuro della tua pelle (altrimenti fai effetto mascherone), un dorato va già da dio, e ti consiglio di metterlo su tutto il viso, e di sfumarlo con un pennello sul collo e sul decolleté se metti qualcosa di scollato. Qui però attenzione a farlo prima di vestirti altrimenti macchi tutto.


Per la dieta di Otella

Patatina, mi sento l'ultima che può darti consigli sul mangiare perché sono una mangiona golosona inguaribile. Prima del mio problemino di salute, non ingrassavo neanche di un etto (e ti dico che mangiavo pizza a colazione, mars e kinder per tutto il giorno e sbevazzavo solo cocacola). Poi però con le medicine dovetti darmi una regolata anche perché al contrario di prima ora immagazzino TUTTO! Ti dico il regime che sto seguendo io, ma mi guardo bene dal consigliartelo seriamente non essendo un medico. Quindi prendilo per quello che è. Allora, io mangio 6 volte al giorno in modo tale da velocizzare il metabolismo. Difatti, se lo rallenti mangiando poche volte al giorno, quelle volte che mangi, assumi grassi in quantità! Quindi, visto il poco tempo la mattina prendo un tazzone di latte con il nesquik dentro, a metà mattinata mangio un kiwi oppure mi faccio un panino oppure mangio un grissino con una fetta di prosciutto. A pranzo niente pasta, solo carne e scamorza, qualche volta insalata di carote o insalata verde. Nel pom sempre spuntino con frutto o yogurt, la sera carne o pesce e un po' di pane. Insomma, devi cercare di assicurare un equilibrato apporto di carboidrati (40%), proteine (30%) e grassi (30%). Non farti ingannare da quel 30% di grassi. Non sono dolci. Per grassi si intendono ad esempio 2 noci a pranzo, oppure un cucchiaio piccolino di olio di oliva. Già così sei al 30% a pasto di grassi. Tutto questo condito da tanta tanta tanta acqua, 10 minuti di cyclette e addominali la mattina prima di andare in ufficio, e due sgarri con pizza o dolci a settimana. Assolutamente BANDITI coca cola, aranciate, succhi di frutta (solo zuccheri!), birra e altre schifezze gassate. Solo una volta ogni tanto un buon bicchiere di vino come aperitivo. Sono dimagrita tre chili in tre settimane, senza sofferenze inutili, e sapessi come mi sento più vitale nel mangiare più equilibrato. Ero ugualmente magra prima, nonostante la cocacola e le porcherie dolci che mangiavo, però mi sentivo sempre pesante, stanca, sonnolente. Se poi non sei pigrona come me (prendo la macchina pure per andare alla farmacia che sta a 100 mt da qua) cerca di fare passeggiate durante la mattinata, magari nel tragitto casa-ufficio, casa-università, casa-supermercato. Aiutano tanto.
Riassumento: togli bibite gassate, dolci, pasti troppo elaborati, condimenti (se non il minimo) e mangia spesso.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Maggio 2007)

Compos: I tessuti lucidi ingrassano. Gli skinny jeans sono gia' fuori moda. Sorry


----------



## Old Otella82 (1 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me piacciono anche le verdure bollite, ma forse la mia è una perversione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E che verdure puoi fare al microonde?!
scusate ma in casa mia la cucina è out per tutti, cucino io di solito e non ho nessuno che mi insegna. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps=Grazie ragazze! Compos.. prenderò spunti anche dai tuoi consigli


----------



## Lettrice (1 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> E che verdure puoi fare al microonde?!
> scusate ma in casa mia la cucina è out per tutti, cucino io di solito e non ho nessuno che mi insegna.
> 
> 
> ...


Zucchine, broccoli, cipolle... un po' tutte le faccio al microonde... vengon fuori come se fossero al vapore


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Zucchine, broccoli, cipolle... un po' tutte le faccio al microonde... vengon fuori come se fossero al vapore


Mettili in una pirofila e copri con un foglio di domopack pellicola trasparente...facci alcuni buchi poi....metti 3-4 minuti a seconda della potenza del microonde e della verdura che devi preparare!!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mettili in una pirofila e copri con un foglio di domopack pellicola trasparente...facci alcuni buchi poi....metti 3-4 minuti a seconda della potenza del microonde e della verdura che devi preparare!!


Altro che verdure... a ma pare che siamo gia' alla frutta!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Altro che verdure... a ma pare che siamo gia' alla frutta!!!


perchè?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu come le prepari?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> perchè?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Feddy e' solo che stiamo parlando come 4 comari... di verdure bollite... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non ti sembra sufficiente per essere alla frutta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2007)

*mia esperienza puriennale*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> perchè?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se è per tante persone con foglio trrasparente o anche pirex con coperchio in pirex, ma se è per 1 o 2 persone con il piatto crisp (a seconda della marca ha nomi diversi) vengono più buone che fritte, si concentra il sapore, però non ho mai fatto i carciofi...ma mi piacciono anche crudi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2007)

*..a proposito*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Altro che verdure... a ma pare che siamo gia' alla frutta!!!


Le mele renette nel micronde sono buone cpme al forno in 4 minuti e danno la soddisfazione di una torta con cannella e (segreto) un pizzico di peperoncino


----------



## Old grace (1 Maggio 2007)

*giacché ci siamo ...*

la settimana scorsa a londra ho comprato una tisana al ginseng, mirtillo e vaniglia che è buona, e dà energia. è della twinings, penso si trovi anche in italia. se vi sentite un po' stanchi provatela, ve la consiglio!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se è per tante persone con foglio trrasparente o anche pirex con coperchio in pirex, ma se è per 1 o 2 persone con il piatto crisp (a seconda della marca ha nomi diversi) vengono più buone che fritte, si concentra il sapore, però non ho mai fatto i carciofi...ma mi piacciono anche crudi...


Per i carciofi avvolgili direttamente nella pellicola trasparente....  

	
	
		
		
	


	







X Lettrice: Dai, quattro chiacchiere fra "comari" non vuol dire essere alla frutta!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per i carciofi avvolgili direttamente nella pellicola trasparente....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dai che scherzo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque qualcuno sa come pulire per bene i divani in pelle?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2007)

*uhm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai che scherzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il prodotto che vendono dallIkea?
Però non ho divani in pelle ..comunque non li pulirei


----------



## Lettrice (2 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il prodotto che vendono dallIkea?
> Però non ho divani in pelle ..comunque non li pulirei


Neanche io li pulirei... se non fosse che Sbarella va in giro spiaccicando biscotti insalivati sui divani...


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*Eihlà*

Buongiorno belle "comari"...... come siamo messe oggi?......... Qui piove allegramente!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2007)

*anche qui*



Bruja ha detto:


> Buongiorno belle "comari"...... come siamo messe oggi?......... Qui piove allegramente!!!
> Bruja


..ci sono fulmini che fan tremare i vetri...
...mi sa che su ci sono amici di Lupa che fanno una festa...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Maggio 2007)

*hahahahah*

E io ho il sole... tie'!!!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E io ho il sole... tie'!!!!


Guardala come sguazza per quei quattro giorno l'anno che ha "la luce"!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Bruja

p.s. La Lupa mi sa che fa festa "nonostante" il meteo, !!!!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*Badessa*

Dalle beatitudini delle intemperie....


Co sta pioggia e co sto vento
chi è che bussa al mio convento?

C'è na cara commarella
che si vole confessare

Mannatala via mannatala via
è la disperazione dell'anima mia

Co sta pioggia e co sto vento
chi è che bussa al mio convento?

C'è na bella ragazzetta
che se vole confessare

Mannatala qua mannatala qua
che la voglio confessà

Incomincia la confessione
pija in mano sto cordone

Fija mia fate l'amore?
Padre sì ma con onore

V'ha toccato mai 'l petto?
Padre sì ma con rispetto

V'ha toccato mai la panza?
Padre sì ma con creanza

V'ha toccato mai la fregna?
Padre sì ma l'era degna!

È finita la confessione
pija e bacia sto cordone

Nun so' cieca e nun so' orba
questa è ciccia e nun è corda


Oggi meditate su questi versi............ e tre Pater, Ave e Gloria perchè leggendo sò che avete pensato ad atti impuri... tiè!!"
Badessa


----------



## Lettrice (2 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja*

Posso leggere qualche doppio senso o lo devo considerare tradimento?


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*Badessa*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso leggere qualche doppio senso o lo devo considerare tradimento?


Siccome il motto è "lasciate che i puri vengano a me"...... vieni pure e pensa quel che credi giusto, ma senza farti troppo riconoscere!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Badessa


----------



## La Lupa (2 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..ci sono fulmini che fan tremare i vetri...
> ...mi sa che su ci sono amici di Lupa che fanno una festa...


Ah ah ah... bè... qualche mortaretto l'abbiamo tirato in effetti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Fico sto topic!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io però non ho niente da dire perchè son troppo strana nella gestione della mia immagine.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non seguirei i miei consigli, insomma.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dalle beatitudini delle intemperie....
> 
> 
> Co sta pioggia e co sto vento
> ...


Ma è la canzone di Ivan Graziani!?!?


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*Hem hem....*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma è la canzone di Ivan Graziani!?!?


Il signor Graziani non era nato quando questa filastrocca esisteva......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Otella82 (2 Maggio 2007)

che tempaccio anche qui! è brutto brutto brutto!

a proposito di comari: ma se apro un thread chiedendo consigli su ricette buone, facili e ipocaloriche mi date una manina?!
dai dite di sì dai dai dai!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Maggio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Due chiacchiere insulse tra donne?
> Sono troppo brutta in questi giorni.
> Il commesso del supermercato stamattina mi ha detto: "meglio quando venivi con la minigonna". Ma adesso calze nere niente, senza calze
> 
> ...


Sono sempre stato un Consulente Finanziario, ma questo tuo post non credo sia sul fronte economia.

Le calze ingrossano sempre le gambe se non sei reduce da Auschwitz, ma sono molto sensuali e nessuno bata a queste cose.

Ti fai troppi casini per niente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: in economia vince chi rischia tutto, ... se sei al verde non hai piu' nulla da rischiare ...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Sono sempre stato un Consulente Finanziario, ma questo tuo post non credo sia sul fronte economia.
> 
> Le calze ingrossano sempre le gambe se non sei reduce da Auschwitz, ma sono molto sensuali e nessuno bata a queste cose.
> 
> Ti fai troppi casini per niente


 
Fa tutti ci facciamo casini per niente


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fa tutti ci facciamo casini per niente


Vero, ... ma cercare di non renderlo troppo evidente e' meglio.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Vero, ... ma cercare di non renderlo troppo evidente e' meglio.


 
Ok va bene... ma xche' nel mentre non ci posti qualcosa a rispetto del tuo sempre imminente suicidio?


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Maggio 2007)

*carnagione*



Rita ha detto:


> Sono pallida e mora, occhi sul castano/verde, dici che possa andare? Lui diceva di sì.


Anch'io ho una carnagione pallida anche se non sono mora ma castano chiaro.
Io in genere faccio così: fintanto che non riesco a prendere un po' di colore, metto un fondotinta leggero ma chiaro (più chiaro di quello che metto in inverno), il più possibile vicino al mio colore naturale: così uniformo l'incarnato ma non si vedono stacchi di colore con il collo e con le braccia (terribili i volti "caraibi" con le braccia "obitorio"). Poi "scaldo" il viso con un fard dal colore "allegro" (aranciato o rosato) e metto un gloss altrettanto acceso.
Non sarai abbronzata ma avrai un aspetto sano. Mi è capitato di sentirmi dire dopo dieci ore di lavoro come facessi ad avere ancora un viso così fresco.

Gli autoabbronzanti, anche se di ottime marche e studiati per "fenotipi" diversi, su pelli tanto chiare finiscono sempre col dare un alone giallastro. Io li uso solo alla fine dell'estate per prolungare l'abbronzatura e, con una base già abbronzata il giallastro non si vede.

Per abbronzarmi con relativa facilità, utilizzo invece un acceleratore dell'abbronzatura (Erbolario). Se lo metti secondo istruzioni, in un paio di week-end al sole ottieni un bel colorito. Se non sbaglio, tu abiti in montagna e l'abbronzatura "d'alta quota" è più veloce e più bella.


----------



## Rebecca (3 Maggio 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Sono sempre stato un Consulente Finanziario, ma questo tuo post non credo sia sul fronte economia.
> 
> *Le calze ingrossano sempre le gambe se non sei reduce da Auschwitz, ma sono molto sensuali e nessuno bata a queste cose.*
> 
> ...


Sarò strana, ma a me le calze snelliscono...
Ciao FAAAAAAAA. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi hai abbandonata anche tu nel bel mezzo dei consigli per il riacchiappo...


----------



## Rebecca (3 Maggio 2007)

*Smorta*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Anch'io ho una carnagione pallida anche se non sono mora ma castano chiaro.
> Io in genere faccio così: fintanto che non riesco a prendere un po' di colore, metto un fondotinta leggero ma chiaro (più chiaro di quello che metto in inverno), il più possibile vicino al mio colore naturale: così uniformo l'incarnato ma non si vedono stacchi di colore con il collo e con le braccia (terribili i volti "caraibi" con le braccia "obitorio"). Poi "scaldo" il viso con un fard dal colore "allegro" (aranciato o rosato) e metto un gloss altrettanto acceso.
> Non sarai abbronzata ma avrai un aspetto sano. Mi è capitato di sentirmi dire dopo dieci ore di lavoro come facessi ad avere ancora un viso così fresco.
> 
> ...


Anche per me il problema è più che altro il colore della pelle. Non è che voglio dare colore (preso pocchissimo sole in vita mia e la pelle ringrazia), ma luce. Ieri ho comprato una crema al supermercato che era quella che cercavo: serve per dare luce come base per il trucco. Avevo sentito parlare di queste creme ma in profumeria le ho trovate a non meno di 100 euro. Questa 10 euro, Oil of Olaz. Provo tra poco...


----------



## Rebecca (3 Maggio 2007)

*Persa e le microonde...*

Che bello! Non ho il forno ma ho il microonde (compreso piatto crisp) che non so mai come utilizzare. 
Spiegami un po'... le zucchine... Le tagli? Solo micoroonde o anche grill?
Buongiorno persa, come stai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2007)

*Ciaooo*



Rita ha detto:


> Che bello! Non ho il forno ma ho il microonde (compreso piatto crisp) che non so mai come utilizzare.
> Spiegami un po'... le zucchine... Le tagli? Solo micoroonde o anche grill?
> Buongiorno persa, come stai?


A fettine sottili sul piatto crisp micro + grill ...il tempo dipende dal forno e dai gusti.
Essendo tempi brevi fai verdure diverse separatamente così non rischi di aver qualcosa crudo.
Vengono anche le patate a fettine sottili, ma se bagnate.


----------



## Rebecca (5 Maggio 2007)

*Funziona...*



Rita ha detto:


> Anche per me il problema è più che altro il colore della pelle. Non è che voglio dare colore (preso pocchissimo sole in vita mia e la pelle ringrazia), ma luce. *Ieri ho comprato una crema al supermercato che era quella che cercavo: serve per dare luce come base per il trucco. Avevo sentito parlare di queste creme ma in profumeria le ho trovate a non meno di 100 euro. Questa 10 euro, Oil of Olaz. Provo tra poco..*.


Funzia... Con sta roba sotto il normale trucco, c'ho finalmente un aspetto sano. Non colora, ma dà luminosità.
Non avete idea di quanto sia migliorato l'aspetto...





(A meno che non sia l'effetto placebo)


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Funzia... Con sta roba sotto il normale trucco, c'ho finalmente un aspetto sano. Non colora, ma dà luminosità.
> Non avete idea di quanto sia migliorato l'aspetto...
> 
> 
> ...


 
una nonna papera splendente insomma!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


> Funzia... Con sta roba sotto il normale trucco, c'ho finalmente un aspetto sano. Non colora, ma dà luminosità.
> Non avete idea di quanto sia migliorato l'aspetto...
> 
> 
> ...


Non credo il colore è fondamentale. Prova a togliere il colore gradualmente a una in tv che ti sembra carina ...
Ma anche l'effetto placebo conta: cambia la postura, l'andatura, l'atteggiamento ...e sono le cose che più contano!


----------

